# Coding Departments



## Pam Brooks (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone out there work in or for a coding department that employs both professional and facility coders working under the same management? An example might be for a hospital that owns physician practices and that has consolidated the coding staff under one department. I would be interested in talking with any of you. Please send me a PM.  Thanks! Pam


----------



## jenburrell@myfairpoint.net (May 1, 2013)

Hi Pam,

I work for HCAPS and we have coders that bill for physician practices and also facility billing, such as Hematolgy/Oncology, PRH Hospitalists, etc. and we are all under the same management. Hope this helps! 

Jennifer Burrell, CPC
Appledore Medical Group
Atlantic Surgical Associates
Coastal General Surgical Associates


----------



## umcanes4 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Pam,

I work for a company that owns 8 hospitals and TONS of Physician practices. We have 2 Coding departments called Facility and PG (Physician group). We are all housed together, but there is a facility and a PG manager but the 2 report to 1 director. I'm thinking you are looking for someone who manages both sides?


----------



## espressoguy (May 2, 2013)

Hi Pam,

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but even though I am a profee coder at our hospital, I do dabble a little on the facility side. Prior to upgrading to Epic last year, the profee coders worked both facility and profee in our HBB clinics. When we went live with Epic the decision was made to have our hospital coders work the facility side of the HBB clinics. After I got my H, I was asked to work with both the profee coders and hospital coders to help resolve any issues.

I still report directly to the profee coding manager, but I do get to attend a meeting that is led by the HIM manager.

Here is how management is structured. A year and a half ago both the Professional Billing director and coding manager left. The director has not been replaced, but the coding manager has and I believe some of the duties have been expanded. She reports directly to the VP of Financial Services.

The HIM manager reports to the HIM Director, who reports to the VP of Financial Services.


----------

